# scemata



## gonzalo attenborough

Era una scimata quel'esame. Facíl/facilongo?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, pero sería *scemata*, hay un error, de _*scemo*_ (bobo, tonto).


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría más bien:
Chorrada.

Es un poco más fuerte. Es que *Fácil* sería* Facile*


----------



## xeneize

Sí, _chorrada_, en España, o _tontería_, o _pavada_, o _zoncera_, o también _una papa,_ en Argentina.
Estos son los sinónimos, de todas formas el sentido que le damos es que se trata de algo muy fácil, o facilongo ahí abajo


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad, lo de *pavada* en España no me gusta nada. En Argentina sí, más que nada por Mafalda lo reconozco, pero por aquí me suena afectado, a palabra a la moda, cogida de la televisión. Como muchas más, de hecho.


----------



## xeneize

Sí sí, obvio, quise incluirlo en las palabras de Argentina nomás, quizás no lo dejé patente por el contexto, disculpen.


----------



## Neuromante

Se está usando, pero es la clásica moda que viene por la televisión, creo, así que me suena artificiosa. Pero es completamente válida.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Muchas gracias a los dos. Ante este tipo de preguntas cada país tiene la suyas y xeneize me da una mano barbara. 
Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Dankgerit

Creo que ya resolviste la duda, pero de cualquier manera creo que tambien servira': *es una bobada.*

En Me'xico, cuando dices _"es una papa"_ ma's bien te refieres a que es algo inutil, generalmente lo escucuhas en referencia a una persona... _en football tu eres una papa._


----------



## NoOrK

*Pifia *de examen

*Tontería *de examen


----------



## Neuromante

*Pifia *no: Significa *error/fallo*

En ese contexto significaría que fue una metedura de pata presentarse al examen.


----------



## Dudu678

Lo que quería añadir:

_El examen *estaba chupado*._


----------



## Cristina.

_"Fue una tontería/idiotez/estupidez/bobada/memez/chorrada/gilipollez/pavada de examen"._
El examen estaba chupado si tradurrebbe con "l'esame era facile/semplice".
Scemata : *2*. estens., scritto, spettacolo o sim., insulso o particolarmente stupido:_ che scemata questo film!_


----------



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> _El examen *estaba chupado*._


 


Cristina. said:


> _"Era una tontería/idiotez/estupidez/bobada/memez/chorrada/gilipollez/pavada de examen"._


 

Si se trata de un examen, tus definiciones y la de Dudu son prácticamente iguales, al menos en España.

Si es un_ gilipollez_ de examen, es que es un examen muy fácil.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dudu678 said:


> Lo que quería añadir:
> 
> _El examen *estaba chupado*._


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Dudu, por lo menos "chupado" es lo que más se oye por aquí cuando quieres expresar que un examen ha sido muy fácil: "El examen estaba *chupado*" (casi siempre pronunciado _chupao_).

Aprovecho para preguntar si en italiano _scemata_ sirve para definir cualquier cosa que se caracterice por ser muy fácil.


----------



## Mariano50

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aprovecho para preguntar si en italiano _scemata_ sirve para definir cualquier cosa que se caracterice por ser muy fácil.



Si può, ma solo in registri molto colloquiali.
Scemata significa "azione, frase (detta o scritta) da scemo, quindi da usare con parsimonia e adeguatezza per non suscitare equivoci.
Puoi dire, per esempio, al tuo professore che la sua domanda è facilissima,la prossima sarà sicuramente più difficile , ma se gli dici che la domanda è una scemata ti ritrovi probabilmente in guai molto seri..
Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mariano50 said:


> Si può, ma solo in registri molto colloquiali.
> Scemata significa "azione, frase (detta o scritta) da scemo, quindi da usare con parsimonia e adeguatezza per non suscitare equivoci.
> Puoi dire, per esempio, al tuo professore che la sua domanda è facilissima,la prossima sarà sicuramente più difficile , ma se gli dici che la domanda è una scemata ti ritrovi probabilmente in guai molto seri..
> Salut!


 
Grazie, caro Mariano!


----------



## Cristina.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Puoi dire, per esempio, al tuo professore che la sua domanda è facilissima,la prossima sarà sicuramente più difficile , ma se gli dici che la domanda è una scemata ti ritrovi probabilmente in guai molto seri..


Mariano ha colpito nel segno (ha dado en el blanco/clavo) e concordo con lui.

Ser una tontería de examen no es lo mismo que ser un examen chupado, aunque generalmente se asimila una tontería de examen con que el examen estaba chupado, es decir, que era muy fácil, pero no tiene por qué ser siempre así, ya que se puede decir que era una tontería de examen para significar que las preguntas o el tema eran absurdos, pero no tiene por qué ser fácil.

_Che scemata di film! _soltanto si può tradurre con ¡Qué chorrada/tontería de película! e non con ¡La película estaba chupada!
Alla fine, se diciamo che _Che scemata di esame!/Era una scemata quell'esame_ traduce sia _el examen estaba chupado/tirado/mamado/fue pan comido_ sia _¡Qué tontería de examen!/Fue una tontería de examen,_ dovremmo dire che _Era un esame facilissimo_ è lo stesso di _Che scemata di esame!_

Secondo me:_ L'esame era facilissimo/molto facile (chupado) _non è lo stesso di _Che scemata di esame! (¡Qué tontería de examen!)_

Aparte de registros coloquiales o no, lo que está claro para mí es que _Era una scemata quell'esame_ literalmente es que _fue una tontería de examen_ (más frecuente)/ fue una tontería ese examen (no se dice mucho, me suena peor). Que luego _fue un examen chupado/el examen estaba o fue chupado_ sea sinónimo, eso ya es otro cantar/harina de otro costal.


----------

